# Mask strap mount for gopro?



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Are they out there? Was thinking along the lines of what you use for dive light mask strap....

Like to get vid of my son diving, but with spear gun mount a little "awkward"'...

Just curious


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Not a mask mount, but a head band, like a headlamp. That is what most people do, or hard mount it on a helmet.


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Saw those...not sure how they work with mask though.

Is that the name of your boat in the Sig Block?

Pretty awesome!


----------



## DVR6 (Jan 28, 2009)

I use the GoPro head band mount. I'm gonna make a chin strap or some kind of tether because it can come off pretty easy.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

DVR6 said:


> I use the GoPro head band mount. I'm gonna *make a chin strap or some kind of tether* because it can come off pretty easy.


make both. yu will need it. made a chin strap with elastic and it still slides a little. the tether makes you feel alot better for sure.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

countryjwh said:


> make both. yu will need it. made a chin strap with elastic and it still slides a little. the tether makes you feel alot better for sure.


If you're scuba diving, there's no need for the tether with the chin strap. The regulator goes between the head and chin strap. If it comes off of your head completely (unlikely), it will still be hanging off of your regulator hose. 

I made a chin strap out of an old head lamp, so it's elastic and adjustable. Never any problems with it coming off. The only thing I don't like about it is that if I want to take it off underwater, I have to take out my regulator.


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Bought the headstrap, and made a chin strap. Probably going to switch over to an elastic style for comfort/snug on the chinstrap based upon what I read.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

dobs said:


> Thanks for all the input. Bought the headstrap, and made a chin strap. Probably going to switch over to an elastic style for comfort/snug on the chinstrap based upon what I read.


Look in the sewing section at Walmart. They sell stretchable Velcro straps with a plastic buckle. They are dark blue and come 2 to a pack. No stitching, poking, or cutting of your head strap.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

SaltAddict said:


> Look in the sewing section at Walmart. They sell stretchable Velcro straps with a plastic buckle. They are dark blue and come 2 to a pack. No stitching, poking, or cutting of your head strap.


Good call, A buckle on the chinstrap means you don't have to take out your regulator to use your camera hand-held.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> If you're scuba diving, there's no need for the tether with the chin strap. The regulator goes between the head and chin strap. If it comes off of your head completely (unlikely), it will still be hanging off of your regulator hose.
> 
> I made a chin strap out of an old head lamp, so it's elastic and adjustable. Never any problems with it coming off. The only thing I don't like about it is that if I want to take it off underwater, I have to take out my regulator.


 man i wasnt even thinking. it just feels better when diving and having the tether line on there. never even crossed my mind about the chin strap hitting the regulator.


----------



## Offshore 1 (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.thingiverse.com/image:67042

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:22404


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Offshore that is cool as hell, do you have one? if so does it pull the mask to the side and cause leaks? 
Is there a 3d print company in Pensacola?


----------



## Offshore 1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have one ordered Berry. Working offshore you tend to spend a lot of time just looking for things and just so happens I was looking for something where my mask didn't have to be modified. This looks pretty simple and I hope to dive with it when I return from Africa next month. I'll use it during some AOW check out dives and will comment on it then.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I've only used mine a couple times, but when I did, I put a hoodie on over the head band to keep from losing it. I like the idea of the chin strap though.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Offshore 1 said:


> http://www.thingiverse.com/image:67042
> 
> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:22404


Very interesting. I have a 3D printer but I don't use a GoPro.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Very interesting. I have a 3D printer but I don't use a GoPro.


Make me a speargun!:thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> Make me a speargun!:thumbsup:


LOL - Making a few custom spearguns is on my to-do list. However, I doubt I will be making parts on the 3D printer.


----------

